# Fedor is the best in the world because....



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

He destroys opponents at their own game. Sylvia, AA(kinda), Cro Cop, Nog, Babalu. He has better submissions than Anderson and is 30-1. Fedor would submit Anderson with ease IMO. Until Fedor loses I think he deserves to be mentioned as the best fighter in the world.

1.Fedor
2.Anderson
at the moment


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

He is not as flashy as Anderson but I agree. Fedor is a machine.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

He didn't beat CC at his own game, or Nog for that matter. That is all.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

fedor FTW! well yeah hes pretty good. i would be freaked out to see the guy across the ring for me. he'll psyche you out and by the time your awake you'll be lying on the floor with water being poured by your ring side. i dont see him losing fights anytime soon imo


----------



## mmafreak93 (Aug 17, 2009)

MarkHuntsNoggin said:


> He destroys opponents at their own game. Sylvia, AA(kinda), Cro Cop, Nog, Babalu. He has better submissions than Anderson and is 30-1. Fedor would submit Anderson with ease IMO. Until Fedor loses I think he deserves to be mentioned as the best fighter in the world.
> 
> 1.Fedor
> 2.Anderson
> at the moment


Frank Mir ripped of Sylvias arm, and tkod Nog too is he the best ever? 
AA was beating him and Fedor pulled a Houston Alexander and cro cop has been kod by gabriel gonzaga hes not exactly a top tier hw and fedor couldnt even finish him so lets let him fight the best heavy weights in the world before we call him better than anderson silva 
silva on the other hand has beat the top middle weights in rich franklin twice, dan henderson, nate marquart, and thales leites, not to mention a brutal knockout of a top lhw forrest griffin


----------



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

mmafreak93 said:


> Frank Mir ripped of Sylvias arm, and tkod Nog too is he the best ever?
> AA was beating him and Fedor pulled a Houston Alexander and cro cop has been kod by gabriel gonzaga hes not exactly a top tier hw and fedor couldnt even finish him so lets let him fight the best heavy weights in the world before we call him better than anderson silva
> silva on the other hand has beat the top middle weights in rich franklin twice, dan henderson, nate marquart, and thales leites, not to mention a brutal knockout of a top lhw forrest griffin


HA. AA appeared to be winning even though he never landed a single clean punch. Mirko was the number 2 OR 3 HW when he fought Fedor. Did you just throw Thales Leites and top middle weights in the same sentence? Allesio Sakara is my hero then.


----------



## mmafreak93 (Aug 17, 2009)

Anderson Silva kod rich franklin quickly twice,anderson treated forrest griffin, a man who beat quinton jackson and shogun, like a heavybag. my last post was extreme, fedor is an excellent fighter, but i think the only fighter in the world who can truely move around p4p and win in a dominating fashion is anderson silva.
1.anderson silva
2.fedor

Anderson might have the best muay tai in mma, not to mention a blackbelt in BJJ. He is honestly an unbelievable fighter. His name in mma is like micheal jordan in basketball, wayne gretsky in hockey, and muhammad ali in boxing. He is the greatest mixed martial artist period.

If you watch Anderson Silva fight Forrest Griffin, Rich Franklin, or even Hendo(which i hate to say), you see a man with amazing striking. I don't know about his pre ufc days, but in 9 fights, he has lost 1 ROUND. Not fights, not decisions, ONE five minute round. Five of his nine UFC fights have ended by ko/tko in the FIRST round. That to me just shows his dominance. He is the top p4p in the world.

And about thales leites, there is a reason he got a title shot. His ground game is extremely impressive. And i personally thought he beat Alessio Sakara. He had one boring fight and the ufc wanted to get rid of him to make an example of what happens to you if you cause a boring main event.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

i think that both Anderson and Fedor are on another level of fighting skill and tactics.

if Anderson fought Fedor - it would be just raining strategies and techniques, from both sides


----------



## MTonkatoy (Oct 14, 2009)

It needs to happen right now, when there both in their prime.


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

"Acting is very, very therapeutic for me. I have this feeling, and maybe I'm the only one that this is true about, but I have this feeling that most human beings have a certain kind of darkness, or a certain kind of fire in their belly, a sadness, anger, sexual drive. You know, we live in a society in which we can't always sort of act on all of those impulses. What I do is – I do them in the movies. And then I get a chance to be like a fairly normal person in life because I exorcise all those demons on the screen."

Kevin Bacon

Many people may laugh but this is very true, see Fedor is this kind of guy except his profession is fighting. He doesnt care what people think or what they say. Fedor is fighting for more than what people think. Yes he fights for russia and his family. But it's deeper than that, Fedor is educated, he could have made money doing other things. He just loves to fight, he's born to fight, if Fedor didnt fight he would not be such a nice person, just like Kevin bacon realeases his demons in acting, Fedor realeses his in fighting. This is why I believe Fedor is number one in the world. First, he is a born fighter and he has a drive inside of him that makes him want to do battle. He also fights for the right reasons, alot of guys do it for fame and money but to Fedor, money comes second. I truly think that Fedor has a blood line from ancient Russian warriors.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

grkted55 said:


> "Acting is very, very therapeutic for me. I have this feeling, and maybe I'm the only one that this is true about, but I have this feeling that most human beings have a certain kind of darkness, or a certain kind of fire in their belly, a sadness, anger, sexual drive. You know, we live in a society in which we can't always sort of act on all of those impulses. What I do is – I do them in the movies. And then I get a chance to be like a fairly normal person in life because I exorcise all those demons on the screen."
> 
> Kevin Bacon
> 
> Many people may laugh but this is very true, see Fedor is this kind of guy except his profession is fighting. He doesnt care what people think or what they say. Fedor is fighting for more than what people think. Yes he fights for russia and his family. But it's deeper than that, Fedor is educated, he could have made money doing other things. He just loves to fight, he's born to fight, if Fedor didnt fight he would not be such a nice person, just like Kevin bacon realeases his demons in acting, Fedor realeses his in fighting. This is why I believe Fedor is number one in the world. First, he is a born fighter and he has a drive inside of him that makes him want to do battle. He also fights for the right reasons, alot of guys do it for fame and money but to Fedor, money comes second. I truly think that Fedor has a blood line from ancient Russian warriors.


First of all, why bump a thread that died more than half a year ago? 

Second of all, do you believe that Fedor is the only one fighting for these reasons? If no, then shouldn't the guys fighting for the same reasons as Fedor be the best in the world also?

I also see Fedor as numero uno in the world of MMA, but saying that it's just because of his ethic and poise is just wrong...

M-1 Global being partly owned by Fedor, and them not wanting to sign with the UFC because they couldn't get to co-promote. That means that Fedor is ALSO about the money, sorry...


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

I came across this thread and Fedor is my favorite fighter so I just felt like commenting on it. Ofcourse man, Bj penn is another guy who doesnt even have to fight for money but yet he fights too. I know that almost every great fighter has a passion to fight. You might take offense to this but I dont think GSP and Rashad have that passion. They train very hard and they are phenomenal athletes but I dont see the spiritual warrior in them like I see in Fedor or Bj Penn. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

You are so wrong about GSP ^


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

I take nothing away from the guy, he is a champion and great athlete. He is just not a real warrior to me. He fights very safe and hes not like Fedor, hes not like Anderson Silva. I dont think GSP is as great as those guys. He has not been entertaining the crowd lately and his fights make me go to sleep. When I am about to watch Fedor fight I get so pumped and I am at the edge of my seat every time.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

MarkHuntsNoggin said:


> He destroys opponents at their own game. Sylvia, AA(kinda), Cro Cop, Nog, Babalu. He has better submissions than Anderson and is 30-1. Fedor would submit Anderson with ease IMO. Until Fedor loses I think he deserves to be mentioned as the best fighter in the world.
> 
> 1.Fedor
> 2.Anderson
> at the moment


the only submission I really see fedor doing is the choke hold. He has won half his matches that way. He is a choking expert, he needs to do a greater variety of subs before I can call him a submissions expert.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Chokes?*

What do you call that armbar he pulled on Randleman and Hong-Man Choi, the former of which he did after getting slammed on his head?!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

grkted55 said:


> I take nothing away from the guy, he is a champion and great athlete. He is just not a real warrior to me. He fights very safe and hes not like Fedor, hes not like Anderson Silva. I dont think GSP is as great as those guys. He has not been entertaining the crowd lately and his fights make me go to sleep. When I am about to watch Fedor fight I get so pumped and I am at the edge of my seat every time.


Anderson Silva is the definition of fighting safe. Running around, backpedalling, he's done it 3 times in 4 fights.

Fedor fights are pumped up because Fedor's terrible as a technical fighter and looks like he's getting his ass kicked for 90% of the fight before he pulls a crazy finish out of no-where. 

Do you think Fedor had GSP's athleticism he wouldn't do that same thing? He'd avoid damage on the feet and use his world-class *****. If Fedor had the ability to avoid eating 100 punches in the face he would absolutely do it. Unfortunately, he doesn't have that ability. Unless, of course, you think he's eating those punches to "be a warrior" and make the fans proud.

All 3 of these fighters are doing what they do best--that's why they are winning fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Doing Best*

Yeah except Fedor doesn't make an idiot out of himself or play it safe. His fights haven't gone to a decision in five years, and that is what makes him the best fighter ever!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Because he literally Rapes everyone he fights hahaha


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rapes*

Yeah that is definately true!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Because he literally Rapes everyone he fights hahaha


But he fights guys who aren't that great, or doesn't that matter?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No Good*

Sylvia and Rogers were both top ten fighters when Fedor fought them, Arlovski was ranked number two in the world when he fought Fedor and Werdum is a top ten fighter, how can you say they are no good?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Sylvia and Rogers were both top ten fighters when Fedor fought them, Arlovski was ranked number two in the world when he fought Fedor and Werdum is a top ten fighter, how can you say they are no good?


Maybe they were ranked but they sure didn't deserve to be. The only top fighter Arlovski had beaten in 3 years before the fight was a stalemate decision against Werdum. He got let go by the UFC for a reason. He has proven that he isn't an elite HW with little skills. Sylvia and Rogers only career wins that mean anything were against the aforementioned Arlovski.

Fedor took fights against former "names" that were on the downside of their career. Fedor's post-pride opponents record after fighting him speak for themselves. 

Lindland 2-2 at MW
Choi 1-2 (only win was against Joes Cancesco)
Sylvia 2-1 (wins against a nobody and guy who doesn't really know mma, he also lost to a guy that kimbo beat)
Arlovski 0-2
Rogers 0-1

Give me one win that makes any of these guys a top level matchup for Fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Credit*

Ok all the guys he fought are not who they used to be or were never significant, but he is still the best in the world and until he looses he will still be the best!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok all the guys he fought are not who they used to be or were never significant, but he is still the best in the world and until he looses he will still be the best!


So I see there will be no logic in this discussion. He's not going to lose if he doesn't fight any tough opponents.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Significant*

He is a business man, not a total fighter!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He is a business man, not a total fighter!


Fine but that makes him the top business man, but not the top fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Switched*

No he isn't the best business man but he is the best fighter!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He is a business man, not a total fighter!





kantowrestler said:


> No he isn't the best business man but he is the best fighter!



So he's the best but not a total fighter




kantowrestler said:


> Ok all the guys he fought are not who they used to be or were never significant, but he is still the best in the world and until he looses he will still be the best!


You admit he doesn't fight the best. He isn't a total fighter. However you love him so much that it doesn't matter. You're talking in circles.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Circles*

You're confusing me!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I lol'd at few last comments ^/.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You're confusing me!


I think you're confusing yourself. I used a logical argument which was hard for you. I would like to keep this mental battle going, but I think I'm the only one that's armed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Logic*

Well I get emotional at times when I'm passionate about arguments!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I get emotional at times when I'm passionate about arguments!



Nothing wrong with passion. Let's just try to make sense next time.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I personally can't stand all the nuthuggers who swear the Fedor's the next Chuck Norris. I truly believe that Fedor is totally overrated now. That being said, even I can't deny that Fedor will go down in history as one of the greatest Heavyweights ever. But..., until he fights the world's best, he doesn't deserve to be considered the best. Who has he beat in the last 3 years? Brett Rogers? An overweight, overrated tired mechanic, who was beating him till the flash KO, which was stopped quick? I'm not gonna say Arlovski isn't a monster, but he got cocky and got caught, and it is well known that he has no chin. Still, that was another flash KO. Tim Sylvia? I've always thought he was overrated. Hong Man Choi? Who? Remember, I'm not bashing Fedor, I know he is/was one of the most talented men in MMA. I know he is world class at everything. But he doesn't beat, or even fight, the best. In turn, he can't be the best. I understand that M1 is the main reason he fights mediocre competition now. Regardless of the reason why it won't happen, he has to at least beat Overeem. Even then, he still doesn't deserve the be call the best until he cleans out the top 5 in the UFC. Dos Santos, Mir, Carwin, Lesnar, Velasquez. Once he does that, then he can genuinely deserve the title of _The Best._ Until then, he's barely top 5.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Amazed by the magnitude of dumb just now. Holy crap.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Amazed by the magnitude of dumb just now. Holy crap.


Valid point. Way to keep it short and pointless. Obviously well thought out. Or as well as possible for you.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Amazed by the magnitude of dumb just now. Holy crap.


While he is way too hyperbolic and takes it too far, he makes some vaild points about who Fedor fights and beats. He doesn't fight the best for whatever reason. Was he the best in the world at one point? Of Course. Is he now? I don't think so, but apparently you do. The problem is that we'll never know, because for whatever reason he won't fight the best. All time great yes. Top HW in the world today no.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> While he is way too hyperbolic and takes it too far, he makes some vaild points about who Fedor fights and beats. He doesn't fight the best for whatever reason. Was he the best in the world at one point? Of Course. Is he now? I don't think so, but apparently you do. The problem is that we'll never know, because for whatever reason he won't fight the best. All time great yes. Top HW in the world today no.


*EXACTLY!*


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

And Anderson Silva's last 4 opponents are Patrick Cote, Thales Letes, Demian Maia, and Forrest Griffin...not exactly earth shattering. In fact, other than maybe Griffin, the rest aren't even in the Top 20 of the UFC roster.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> While he is way too hyperbolic and takes it too far, he makes some vaild points about who Fedor fights and beats. He doesn't fight the best for whatever reason. Was he the best in the world at one point? Of Course. Is he now? I don't think so, but apparently you do. The problem is that we'll never know, because for whatever reason he won't fight the best. All time great yes. Top HW in the world today no.


A voice of reason! Thank you. 

All your previous posts about Fedor are true as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

So who is the best then.. if not Fedor.. in his weight class.. who was holding the belt for so long?.. who just started ?.. and who do you think should go to whom ?.. guy who has been kicking ass last 10 years or some guy who just showed up on the radar.. yep Fedor needs to prove something.. give me a break..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ivan said:


> So who is the best then.. if not Fedor.. in his weight class.. who was holding the belt for so long?.. who just started ?.. and who do you think should go to whom ?.. guy who has been kicking ass last 10 years or some guy who just showed up on the radar.. yep Fedor needs to prove something.. give me a break..


Fedor needs to prove nothing to anybody anymore! He will always be known as the best HW and probably even the best Mixed Martial Arts Fighter of all time. His Legacy is already written in stone! If he retires today, he will go down as the greatest ever. 

But we are talking about *today*! Is that really so hard to understand?? Fedor does not fight the best HW's in the World right now, so nobody can call him the best cause you have to prove it to the World by beating the best, that you are the best.

Can't believe that people can be so stubborn..


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

astrallite said:


> And Anderson Silva's last 4 opponents are Patrick Cote, Thales Letes, Demian Maia, and Forrest Griffin...not exactly earth shattering. In fact, other than maybe Griffin, the rest aren't even in the Top 20 of the UFC roster.


But anderson silva is a product of his own success. Guys aren't ranked high because he beat them. He knocked the former #1 Rich Franklin out of the division. Nate Marquardt is still highly ranked, and would be higher if he hadn't lost to Sonnen. Sonnen is now the #2 MW in the world, and anderson is fighting him next. Henderson, who everyone says solidifies Jake Shields as a top MW, was finished by Silva. I'll give you Cote, but Leites was highly ranked until Silva made him look foolish. Forrest Griffin is still a ranked LHW and maybe top 5 LHW. Damian Maia also is still a ranked MW. Silva is clearing out the division. The only guys left after Sonnen are Shields and Belfort. Belfort will happen next if Silva doesn't move to LHW. Shields, if he can win his fight to get to Silva, will be next.


----------



## astrallionheart (Feb 5, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> But anderson silva is a product of his own success. Guys aren't ranked high because he beat them. He knocked the former #1 Rich Franklin out of the division. Nate Marquardt is still highly ranked, and would be higher if he hadn't lost to Sonnen. Sonnen is now the #2 MW in the world, and anderson is fighting him next. Henderson, who everyone says solidifies Jake Shields as a top MW, was finished by Silva. I'll give you Cote, but Leites was highly ranked until Silva made him look foolish. Forrest Griffin is still a ranked LHW and maybe top 5 LHW. Damian Maia also is still a ranked MW. Silva is clearing out the division. The only guys left after Sonnen are Shields and Belfort. Belfort will happen next if Silva doesn't move to LHW. Shields, if he can win his fight to get to Silva, will be next.


Sonnen is 24-10...his lay and pray style completely is dependent on referee to referee. I don't agree with him being #2 in the world, but I would agree that he is top 5 MW in the UFC.

Thales Leites best opponent was Nate Marquart, who was 26-8...Marquart has beaten Martin Kampman (who isn't even that good of a WW), Jeremy Horn, Demian Maia, and Joe Doerkson...those are the only guys who are remotely above .500 he's beaten on his record.

Belfort is 19-8...lost to pretty much anybody that's ranked in his career.

The only difference is, Anderson beat guys who were winning but went on to losing streaks (Leites lost to 13-7 guy next, Rich Franklin went 3-3 after fighting Anderson, Maia somehow got a title shot after getting KOed by Marquart, and Patrick Cote...well you know about that), and Fedor beat guys that had lost one fight prior (and eventually went on losing streaks). The quality of their opponents were all either on the downturn or went on a downturn...most of GSPs opponents (Kos, Fitch, Alves, Penn) are still title contenders...big difference in level of opponents.

Anderson seems effortless in his wins, that's why people rank him above Fedor. The same goes for GSP. But that's why, as Joe Rogan said, everybody loves Fedor. A fat MW fighting at HW, throwing guys around and knocking guys out, even if he looks like a bum for 95% of the fight.

Record of Anderson's opponents in last 2 years: 83-27 (75.5%)
Record of Fedor's opponents in last 2 years: 51-16 (76.2%)

I'm not saying Fedor is all that...Anderson is certainly the better fighter, but the difference between the two is not that big. 

If they were to fight each other, a big part would play in the arena. In the cage Anderson has more room to move and would win by decision, and in a ring, Fedor would win because there's nowhere to run and you have to engage once you are cornered. Anderson has a good chin and I don't think Fedor would KO him...but Fedor could win by decision from ground and pound after trapping Anderson in a corner and pulling him to the ground with his ***** throws.


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> But anderson silva is a product of his own success. Guys aren't ranked high because he beat them. He knocked the former #1 Rich Franklin out of the division. Nate Marquardt is still highly ranked, and would be higher if he hadn't lost to Sonnen. Sonnen is now the #2 MW in the world, and anderson is fighting him next. Henderson, who everyone says solidifies Jake Shields as a top MW, was finished by Silva. I'll give you Cote, but Leites was highly ranked until Silva made him look foolish. Forrest Griffin is still a ranked LHW and maybe top 5 LHW. Damian Maia also is still a ranked MW. Silva is clearing out the division. The only guys left after Sonnen are Shields and Belfort. Belfort will happen next if Silva doesn't move to LHW. Shields, if he can win his fight to get to Silva, will be next.



LOL, let him fight and win at his natural weight then you can say he is that good. Got no love for a man who cuts weight to win fights. p4p my ass.


----------



## astrallionheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Anderson doesn't really cut anymore than most guys do in MW or LHW, although I agree if he wants to be known as the best he should have been fighting at 205 a long time ago.

The sad truth is, Anderson Silva (walks around at 215-220) is even bigger than his stablemate Machida (came into his last 3 fights between 201 and 204lbs). Shogun says he cuts around 7lbs to make 205, which would make him around 212.


----------



## beaux (May 20, 2010)

astrallionheart said:


> Anderson doesn't really cut anymore than most guys do in MW or LHW, although I agree if he wants to be known as the best he should have been fighting at 205 a long time ago.
> 
> The sad truth is, Anderson Silva (walks around at 215-220) is even bigger than his stablemate Machida (came into his last 3 fights between 201 and 204lbs). Shogun says he cuts around 7lbs to make 205, which would make him around 212.


sounds like he should be fighting hw not mw.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

astrallionheart said:


> Sonnen is 24-10...his lay and pray style completely is dependent on referee to referee. I don't agree with him being #2 in the world, but I would agree that he is top 5 MW in the UFC.
> 
> Thales Leites best opponent was Nate Marquart, who was 26-8...Marquart has beaten Martin Kampman (who isn't even that good of a WW), Jeremy Horn, Demian Maia, and Joe Doerkson...those are the only guys who are remotely above .500 he's beaten on his record.
> 
> ...


So Sonnen isn't #2. Who is? Both Sherdog and mma weekly have him ranked #2. Shields is the only other guy you have a reason to say could be, and that would mean 1 win over Hendo put him there. Miller and Lawler aren't exactly top material. So who should he have beaten in the MW division that he hasn't. If you look on sherdog or mma weekly Silva has beaten 4 out of the the top 6 and is scheduled to fight another. Fedor has not beaten any of the top 6 and isn't scheduled to fight any of them. Overeem is ranked 6th by mma weekly and 7th by sherdog. We'll see if Fedor fights him. Fedor's next fight is against a guy ranked 9th by both. Oh Griffin is ranked 5th and 7th respectively. The only guy ranked on both lists that Fedor has beaten is Nog and that was 6 years ago. Rogers is 10th on mma weekly. They really aren't comparable. Silva's beaten more ranked fighters at LHW than Fedor has beaten at HW in the last 5 years. I'm not saying Fedor isn't great, but his competition is not.



beaux said:


> LOL, let him fight and win at his natural weight then you can say he is that good. Got no love for a man who cuts weight to win fights. p4p my ass.


This is a dumb argument. Guys cut weight. Everyone does it. It's part of the sport. Get used to it. If Fedor doesn't do it, that's his problem.


----------



## astrallionheart (Feb 5, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So Sonnen isn't #2. Who is? Both Sherdog and mma weekly have him ranked #2.


Well, first, the problem is Maia, Marquart, and Sonnen have beaten each other, which shows none of them are clear cut #2.

Also, Sonnen does well in the cage, and has lost every fight in the ring (it would be better to argue he's #2 in the cage, because helps wrestlers). At this point he is the #1 contender in the UFC, but it doesn't mean he's #2 MW in the world. 9 of his 10 losses were to stoppages, and 7 of them were by submission. MMA is all about matchups, and the last time he fought a BJJ guy (Maia) he got submitted. 

He's a pure wrestler with no striking and no submission game. He's probably the 2nd best wrestler right now in the UFC, but he does not have a complete game, and wrestling--his strength--becomes a liability when he faces grapplers. Dana White matched him up with Silva because he believes he has a chance to defeat Silva. But he does not have the skills to be a champion and is a lock to lose his first title defense because it's so easy to find somebody with a skillset he can't counter.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

astrallionheart said:


> Well, first, the problem is Maia, Marquart, and Sonnen have beaten each other, which shows none of them are clear cut #2.
> 
> Also, Sonnen does well in the cage, and has lost every fight in the ring (it would be better to argue he's #2 in the cage, because helps wrestlers). At this point he is the #1 contender in the UFC, but it doesn't mean he's #2 MW in the world. 9 of his 10 losses were to stoppages, and 7 of them were by submission. MMA is all about matchups, and the last time he fought a BJJ guy (Maia) he got submitted.
> 
> He's a pure wrestler with no striking and no submission game. He's probably the 2nd best wrestler right now in the UFC, but he does not have a complete game, and wrestling--his strength--becomes a liability when he faces grapplers. Dana White matched him up with Silva because he believes he has a chance to defeat Silva. But he does not have the skills to be a champion and is a lock to lose his first title defense because it's so easy to find somebody with a skillset he can't counter.


Still got no answer on silva taking out the top guys in the division and Fedor not doing it though, do you? Read my previous post again. I know it's easy to pick a little insignificant fact about Sonnen out to criticize rather than attack the meat of the post about Silva fighting the best and Fedor not doing so.


----------



## punishmentgrrl (Jun 12, 2010)

So, is Fedor not taking a UFC fight contract because of his own company or because he is a *****? 
To be the best, you have to beat the best.
I think that pretty much sums it up...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

******

His company causes problems that's it!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Still got no answer on silva taking out the top guys in the division and Fedor not doing it though, do you? Read my previous post again. I know it's easy to pick a little insignificant fact about Sonnen out to criticize rather than attack the meat of the post about Silva fighting the best and Fedor not doing so.


Pot kettle black. You respond to parts of my post, then claim I'm not responding to yours. Ah, the joy of internet discussion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Discussion*

Well if that's what he does then whatever!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Today`s fighters are nothing compared to Fedors Legacy .. Fedor wins.. 

How can people be so stubborn.. well .. look in the mirror ..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stubborn*

That's what I've been trying to say, everyone has to be so critical nowadays!!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Today`s fighters are nothing compared to Fedors Legacy .. Fedor wins..
> 
> How can people be so stubborn.. well .. look in the mirror ..


So he's the current p4p top fighter because of who he beat years ago? Why isn't Bas Rutten on the list? Where's Sakuraba on the list? Bottom line the guys who Fedor has beaten either weren't that good to begin with or slowed. NOG has been knocked out twice in the UFC. CroCop is losing to less than great fighters. If your answer is that they have slowed, than why can't we assume Fedor has slowed and these less than stellar opponents are a safe way of keeping him on "top"? Or the guys he beat were never that great. (based on mma weekly/sherdog rankings) Fedor has never beaten any of the guys ranked in the five spaces below him. Silva has beaten 3 out 5, and is scheduled to fight one more. GSP has beaten 4 out of 5. There is no competition. Both GSP and Silva fight and beat the best in their division. Fedor does not. So he was great, but he is no longer the p4p king.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Individual Legacies*

Bas Rutten was a fantastic fighter and I think his legacy is overlooked. The point is that Fedor is a fantastic fighter and his legacy has not been overlooked!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Bas Rutten was a fantastic fighter and I think his legacy is overlooked. The point is that Fedor is a fantastic fighter and his legacy has not been overlooked!


So you would actually put Bas on your current p4p list?

Again no one is denying that fedor once was the p4p king, I'm simply saying he's not anymore. What he did six years ago doesn't matter today.


GSP 4 out of 5 currently top ranked fighters
Silva 3 out 5 and 1 more scheduled currently ranked top fighters
Fedor 0 out of 5 and not scheduled to fight currently ranked top fighters. I'm going to keep bringing this up.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> GSP 4 out of 5 currently top ranked fighters
> Silva 3 out 5 and 1 more scheduled currently ranked top fighters
> Fedor 0 out of 5 and not scheduled to fight currently ranked top fighters. I'm going to keep bringing this up.


wtf are you talking Fedor's opponents are all larger then him unlike GSP or Silva,GSP fought BJ twice Fedor destroyed Nogueira twice.GSP fought Dan Hardy and was to scared to stand Fedor fought Brett and knocked him out.I can say the same about Silva, you sir have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top Competition*

Let me reiterate this once again, Fedor has been facing top competition recently. Granted Hong Man Choi was not top competition and Matt Lindland was a middleweight fighting two weight classes up. However, Sylvia was a top ten fighter when he faced Fedor, Arlovski was number two in the world, Josh was number two until he tested positive, Brett Rogers was a top ten fighter at the time, and Werdum is a top ten fighter. 

As for Bas, at the time of his retirement he was a top ten guy and nowadays he isn't even in the UFC Hall Of Fame, despite having won the UFC Championship and King of Pancrease and an eight fight win streak!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> wtf are you talking Fedor's opponents are all larger then him unlike GSP or Silva,GSP fought BJ twice Fedor destroyed Nogueira twice.GSP fought Dan Hardy and was to scared to stand Fedor fought Brett and knocked him out.I can say the same about Silva, you sir have no idea what your talking about.


Who cares if Fedor's fighting bigger fighters. He's in the HW divisision that's who he fights. It doesn't matter that he fights guys bigger than him.
my point was out of the current top ranked 6 fighters in their division. Fedor hasn't beaten any off them at HW. Silva has beaten 3, and is fighting one. GSP has beaten 4 out 5. Brett Rogers is not a good fighter, let alone a great one. He beat NOG 6 years ago. What does that have to do with the current p4p situation. 



kantowrestler said:


> Let me reiterate this once again, Fedor has been facing top competition recently. Granted Hong Man Choi was not top competition and Matt Lindland was a middleweight fighting two weight classes up. However, Sylvia was a top ten fighter when he faced Fedor, Arlovski was number two in the world, Josh was number two until he tested positive, Brett Rogers was a top ten fighter at the time, and Werdum is a top ten fighter.
> 
> As for Bas, at the time of his retirement he was a top ten guy and nowadays he isn't even in the UFC Hall Of Fame, despite having won the UFC Championship and King of Pancrease and an eight fight win streak!


My point is beating guys like Sylvia and Arlovski, who were on the downside of their careers isn't all that impressive. There's a reason the UFC let them go. They were done. He didn't fight Josh, so that doesn't matter at all. Brett Rogers is terrible and was ranked souly on the basis of knocking out AA, who is on a steady downward spiral. Werdum is a top 10 fighter. He's ranked 9th by both mma weekly and sherdog. He's a good fighter not a great one. The bottom line is that Fedor hasn't fought the best in his division. GSP and Silva have.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Let me reiterate this once again, Fedor has been facing top competition recently. Granted Hong Man Choi was not top competition and Matt Lindland was a middleweight fighting two weight classes up. However, Sylvia was a top ten fighter when he faced Fedor, Arlovski was number 2 in the world..., Brett Rogers was a top ten fighter at the time, and Werdum is a top ten fighter.


Let me reiterate, Sylvia lost to the fight before to Nog, can't really criticize that, but look who he lost to directly after Fedor *RAY MERCER.* Obviously that tells you how much of a joke him being a top 10 guy was. Arlovski has a glass jaw, that's that. I can't really argue with him being ranked at that time but it was a flash KO over someone who has no jaw. Brett Rogers being ranked was/is a ******* joke. Clearly somebody is paying someone to put anybody Fedor fights in the top 10 in the world, to make Fedor feel good about himself I guess. With the exception of Arlovksi at the time, Fedor hasn't fought anybody that warrants a world ranking in like 5 years. And it's clear that Fedor was losing both of his fights against the guy known for having a weak chin and the overrated, overweight tire mechanic, until he close his eyes and landed 1 punch. Obviously Fedor is an all time great, but he isn't, and doesn't deserve to be called, the best in the world. Especially not the p4p best. Even being call the best heavyweight in the world is unwarranted.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Unwarrented*

Well guess what all you amateur skeptics, me and the professionals who rank the top fighters in the world believe that Fedor is number one, and if he's good enough for them he is good enough for me!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well guess what all you amateur skeptics, me and the professionals who rank the top fighters in the world believe that Fedor is number one, and if he's good enough for them he is good enough for me!


Um yeah well none of those experts rate him as #1 p4p fighter, so you make no sense...again. On every list there is he is behind GSP and Silva.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Um yeah well none of those experts rate him as #1 p4p fighter, so you make no sense...again. On every list there is he is behind GSP and Silva.


Can i see some of these experts that don't think Fedor is ranked first? just so i know, thx


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*P4P Best*

Ok when did I say he was the absolutely best in the world? If I've been making that argument I apologize, I was trying to make the argument that he is the best heavweight in the world, though at the moment isn't he tied with GSP for p4p because of how Silva made an idiot out of himself?


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

22-2
26-4
32-1*

(*Inadvertent elbow strike caused cut)

All 4 of those records are phenominal, but its hard to rank fighters in the HW division in p4p. 

Fighters who fight up, like BJ and Silva earn more respect P4p for me. Take Roy Jones Jr. in boxing. He was always the P4p king, becasue he fought from 151 all the way to a fight at 226. Fedor is great, but P4p he is behind Gsp and Silva based on size, and how I think they would do fighting up in weight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Obstacle*

If Silva hadn't acted like a complete idiot he would've been the p4p king no doubt!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If Silva hadn't acted like a complete idiot he would've been the p4p king no doubt!


He won the fight? Acting like an idiot does not equate into my ranking process. HE could of ended Maia when he wanted. He just chose to be a bit pansy-like. In a bad ass way.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Equating*

There is a difference between how he acted against Forrest and the way he acted against Maia. His fight with Maia is what prompted Dana White to tell him to fight straight in his next defense or look for another job!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> There is a difference between how he acted against Forrest and the way he acted against Maia. His fight with Maia is what prompted Dana White to tell him to fight straight in his next defense or look for another job!


You really think Dana would let him go? Paul Daley =/= Anderson Silva. 

He beat Forrest at 205 then Maia at 185. Thats the quality of a P4p fighter. You are arguing ethics I am arguing wins.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ethics*

Well that is more important to me than a win. I rather would've preferred Silva totally destroying Maia resulting in some kind've injury than watch that match again!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, but the topic is P4p not ethics. I mean if we go by ethics Pat Barry is number 1 p4p.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Quality*

I go by ethics and wins, in other words he should've dominated that fight, not toyed with him cause like I said it cost him the number one spot on the p4p list!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok when did I say he was the absolutely best in the world? If I've been making that argument I apologize, I was trying to make the argument that he is the best heavweight in the world, though at the moment isn't he tied with GSP for p4p because of how Silva made an idiot out of himself?


The name of the thread is Fedor is the best... The first post lists 1. Fedor 2. Anderson. You and I have been going back and forth about Anderson silva and GSP. Is it really possible that you are that cluesless. No he's not tied with GSP. GSP and Silva are ahead of him. Fight ethics?! Rocky shrugs and turns away as he is clearly dealing with a less intelligent life form.



Bknmax said:


> Can i see some of these experts that don't think Fedor is ranked first? just so i know, thx


http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/Sherdogcoms-Pound-for-Pound-Top-10-24609

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=AjoA6iZCmKgJittu7PkF.BA9Eo14?slug=dd-mmaranks060410

http://www.mmaplayground.com/top-10-mma-fighters.aspx

http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/columns/story?id=4991027

Hope these will suffice. Nobody except those who worship at the church of Fedor thinks he's the #1 p4p fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Intelligence*

How Am I Not An Intelligent Lifeform May I Ask You? You Really Just Pissed Me Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How Am I Not An Intelligent Lifeform May I Ask You? You Really Just Pissed Me Off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your debating someone in a thread and don't know what you're debating. At one point you said Fedor isn't a complete fighter, he's a buisnessman. Then immediately said he was the best fighter. Of course this makes no sense, because you claim to not even know we are talking about p4p. You brought up "fight ethics" which appears to be something that only exists in your head. Honestly I don't know if you're that dim, or you just talk yourself into corners. I'm not trying to piss you off, but seriously go back and read your posts. Do they actually make sense to you?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dim*

Don't call me that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Don't call me that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


God you can't even get that right. I said either meaning one or the other. You are A. dim or B. Talk yourself into a corner. If you think you are not dim, then you talk yourself into a corner. See how that works. Maybe you should do the following things
1. Know what a topic is about before commenting
2. Don't contradict yourself on the same page of a thread
3. Don't make up phrases and pass them off as real ie "fight ethics"
4. Read the whole post and respond to what was said, not the first thing that comes to your mind.
5. Don't be dim (sorry you kind of asked for that one)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Option B*

Fine I talked myself into a corner cause everyone is saying everything so much that I start to believe what everyone else says and get confused! Obviously my opinion is not heavily favored so I'm leaving this thread, Fedor is the best that is my opinion and obviously I can't sway anyone else!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> God you can't even get that right. I said either meaning one or the other. You are A. dim or B. Talk yourself into a corner. If you think you are not dim, then you talk yourself into a corner. See how that works. Maybe you should do the following things
> 1. Know what a topic is about before commenting
> 2. Don't contradict yourself on the same page of a thread
> 3. Don't make up phrases and pass them off as real ie "fight ethics"
> ...


Owned  realy nice.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Fedor lacks elusiveness, but he can take a punch, he's slippery, recovers quickly, throws powerful haymakers, pretty athletic guy.

HW has changed though over the last few years, there's a new breed of well rounded MMA warrior that he has yet to face. 

Brett Rogers tips over like bowling pin if you tap him on the shoulder and he was destroying Fedor, impressive beating he took and he recovered and KO'ed him in exciting fashion later, but he still took a beating,

He's a top 10 HW. Cain Valesquez, Overeem, Brock and Carwin all would/should be favored over him and would break a lot of Fedor lover hearts if Fedor actually stepped up and took a fight, Overeem is there, he was there - Brett Rogers was a replacement for Fedor after he declined, that says something right there. 

Fedor is on the same level as today's Frank Mir or Junior Dos Santos.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Level*

Well we don't know JDS's full potential so he may be at Mir calibur but I'm sure Fedor is above that.

By the way, I'M BACK!


----------



## ianj98 (Jun 14, 2010)

Because he beats top notch guys.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well we don't know JDS's full potential so he may be at Mir calibur but I'm sure Fedor is above that.
> 
> By the way, I'M BACK!


We know JDS beat Werdum and Crocop. Two of the biggest wins on fedor's record. So what makes us know Fedor is above that?

By the way, I'm not going to take it any easier on you.



ianj98 said:


> Because he beats top notch guys.


Who exactly?


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Who exactly?


He did beat Mark Coleman in '06. I mean, Coleman was already like 132 years old and still as one dimensional as ever. Then he did beat Mark Hunt who sports an immensely impressive record cosisting of 5 wins and 6 losses. Matt Lindland,despite the fact he was fighting like 2 weight classes above what he usually did, he's still Matt Lindland, duh! Hong Man Choi? Any of them doin anything for ya? :sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

This is a post I found with what I agree on a lot of stuff. Here he talks about brock but It doesnt matter. I tend to agree and feel like he should be ranked above any UFC HW atleast for now.



IronMan said:


> Yeah. You know, we all know Fedor is hiding from the best competition. It's sort of his M.O.
> 
> I mean, he hid from Tim Sylvia by staying over in Pride and fighting Mirko CroCop and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lesnar would beat Fedor.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lesnar*

Why is everyone counting out Carwin? Everyone is saying the first person Fedor would fight inside the UFC would be Brock, but no one is thinking of the possibility that Carwin could actually beat Brock! Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not counting him out. I think Carwin, JDS, and Cain would beat him too


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Why is everyone counting out Carwin? Everyone is saying the first person Fedor would fight inside the UFC would be Brock, but no one is thinking of the possibility that Carwin could actually beat Brock! Is there a reason for that?


I don't see it at all. Weaker, older, less athletic, and a lesser wrestler than Lesnar. Lesnar has all the physical advantages, and definitely an advantage in training, I think Lesnar wins comfortably.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Weaker?*

How is Carwin weaker?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Weaker*

How is Carwin weaker?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How is Carwin weaker?


By not being physically stronger...:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stronger*

He is almost the same size as Brock!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He is almost the same size as Brock!


Carwin didn't even weigh in at the maximum in his last fight. Brock does so every fight, his lifting levels were nearly powerlifting levels when he was doing PW, and he still has some of that freak strength. And he's just a much harder worker than Carwin. 

More naturally gifted + better technique + harder worker = Recipe for stoppage in under 3 rounds.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stoppage*

Yeah but he's lost alot of that with his sickness and all that!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but he's lost alot of that with his sickness and all that!


Not really, he's gotten a lot of time to recover, and to be honest it'll probably make him better now that his body is more healthy. With the ridiculous way he trains, his body will be back in shape in no time, and he's already been training for what, 4 or 5 months now?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Problem*

Yeah but he still has ring rust so that will be a problem!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Hes inexperineced to begin with. Ring rust hardly effects a fighter with 5 fights, if he's already champion. I never put much into ring rust anyway. If the figher is a hard enough worker and is dedicated, it's a non-issue, like Couture against Sylvia, but if a fighter comes in out of shape like Rampage, then you might have issues.

EDIT: Actually, it hasn't even been a year, several fighter have had layoff that long. That, and the intestinal disorder he had was, according to his doctor, developing for both of his title fights. It's possible he can be better.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Lesnar would beat Fedor.


TBH I really doubt that.

He's 1-1 against Frank Mir and he couldn't even finish Heath Herring.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> TBH I really doubt that.
> 
> He's 1-1 against Frank Mir and he couldn't even finish Heath Herring.


Fedor couldn't finish Cro Cop, Babalu, Or Nogueira. The best known fighters on his resume are a combined 14-11 in their last five fights. Rogers, Arlovski, Sylvia, Crocop, and Big Nog. I respect your opinion although I disagree with it:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Fedor couldn't finish Cro Cop, Babalu, Or Nogueira. The best known fighters on his resume are a combined 14-11 in their last five fights. Rogers, Arlovski, Sylvia, Crocop, and Big Nog. I respect your opinion although I disagree with it:thumbsup:


It's okay we don't have to agree.

What separates Sobral, Nog and MCC from Herring in my opinion is the fact that Nog has been world champion in both the UFC and PRIDE, MCC was the PRIDE GP champion and Sobral has been a world champion as well... Heath Herring has never really performed on that elite level

Also he fought them in their prime.

As for the 14-11 in their last five.... that's what is interesting....

If you take away their fights with Fedor... they're actually about 14-7

Now as for Lesnars only four opponents.... 

Mir has dropped 2 of his last 3.
Heath Herring has lost 3 of his last five
Randy Couture has lost 2 of his last four
Kims entire MMA record is 3-7

That's MMA math for you..

But who knows... I guess we can only really ever know who would win if they ever stepped in the cage...

If they did ever square off I'd pick Fedor for the win.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It's okay we don't have to agree.
> 
> What separates Sobral, Nog and MCC from Herring in my opinion is the fact that Nog has been world champion in both the UFC and PRIDE, MCC was the PRIDE GP champion and Sobral has been a world champion as well... Heath Herring has never really performed on that elite level
> 
> ...


None of that really matters. Resumes don't mean much. What matters is how they fared against contemporaries with similar styles. The closest thing Fedor has fought to Lesnar is Randleman. With that said, I think Lesnat would do much better, as he is much better than Randleman and Id pick Lesnar over Fedor based on physical prowess and the dominance of wrestling.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If you take away opponents Jason Riley, Mario Pudz, Al Turk, Hong man Choi, Jon Murphy, Abongo Humphrey, and Anthony Perosh, they are 7-11. With notable wins over Arlovski, Roy Nelson, Ben Rothwell, Pat Barry, Couture, Sylvia, and Herring. 
I used to love Fedor but he just pisses me off anymore


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor*

I still love him cause of his aura!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I have to say this to start off. I have never been a Fedor fan. I was a Nog fan during his Pride days. However I did consider him at that time to be the best in the world. Now I don't think he is. I don't see how his game has adapted. Sure he can beat striker only guys with bad chins like Rogers, AA, Sylvia. Is there anyone that thinks Brock couldn't beat those guys as well? MMA is still a young sport and it is evolving. We saw the greats of the first generation get passed by: Gracies, Shamrocks, and Sakuraba. I think Fedor fits into a second generation of fighters that is getting passed up: Hughes, Nog, and liddell. The difference is that Hughes went out and fought the best guy in the world, GSP. Liddell fought the best in Shogun(whose game has evolved from Pride). Fedor hasn't fought the best. He's fought guys that are still descent fighters, but not great. 

As far as Lesnar vs Fedor

"But don't wait for that fight.It ain't never gonna happen.
Only thing you could do...is wonder and imagine."


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not Happening*

Well it is still possible that it might happen!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it is still possible that it might happen!


Not unless Fedor dumps M1 global. They will want to co promote. The UFC would be stupid to open that door. Fedor can't fight forever, and after he's gone there's no great champions out there left to deal with. They will be the US company with all the top fighters. There won't be any further discussion on who can beat who, because there's not enough top level guys to build a real career on outside the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dump M-1 Global*

Wouldn't that be a happy day!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Wouldn't that be a happy day!


For Lesnar fans


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lesnar Fans*

Cause either a new king would rise or the old one would defend his title!


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it is still possible that it might happen!


Will never happen. Lesnar won't leave the UFC for a smaller paycheck just so he can beat up an icon. And the UFC will never co-promote so M1 will never let Fedor sign with the UFC. Lesnar/Fedor will only happen in the imaginations of every MMA fan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dream Match*

Maybe someone could put together a simulated match!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Cause either a new king would rise or the old one would defend his title!


I don't think Fedor has a title to defend. Overeem's the champ in strikeforce:thumbsup:


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> I don't think Fedor has a title to defend. Overeem's the champ in strikeforce:thumbsup:


Fedor is the WAMMA HW Champ. Does being the best WAMMA HW mean anything? Is WAMMA a promotion or is it just something M1 made up to validate Fedors greatness?


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Zemelya said:


> i think that both Anderson and Fedor are on another level of fighting skill and tactics.
> 
> if Anderson fought Fedor - it would be just raining strategies and techniques, from both sides


I think that FEDOR's main weapon his ability to come up with a great game plan and stick to it, a few fighters have troubled him Fujita had him rocked, Mirko and B.Rogers landed some good shots, Arlovski was arguably winning the fight on points up until the KO from hell,lol.
Fedor however is unphased, keeps composed extremly well, and always finds a way to win although on many occassions he maybe not the most profficient in certain areas, he 's a good all rounder with excellent power and chin, but like I said earlier he is quite the kinetic chess master and this is what makes him stand out from the others for me.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

punchbag said:


> I think that FEDOR's main weapon his ability to come up with a great game plan and stick to it, a few fighters have troubled him Fujita had him rocked, Mirko and B.Rogers landed some good shots, Arlovski was arguably winning the fight on points up until the KO from hell,lol.
> Fedor however is unphased, keeps composed extremly well, and always finds a way to win although on many occassions he maybe not the most profficient in certain areas, he 's a good all rounder with excellent power and chin, but like I said earlier he is quite the kinetic chess master and this is what makes him stand out from the others for me.


Here's the problem Fujita, Crocop, and Arlovski are last generation fighters. They simply can't compete with today's HWs. Fedor would have the same problems. I know I left off Rogers, because Rogers simply sucks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Last Generation*

If that's what Fujita, Crocop, and Arlovski are then what is Overeem?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> If that's what Fujita, Crocop, and Arlovski are then what is Overeem?


A descent LHW that juiced his way to HW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Juiced*

How many times do I have to remind people in this forum that he is innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How many times do I have to remind people in this forum that he is innocent until proven guilty?


You're right innocent until proven guilty. OJ didn't do it, Michael Jackson didn't touch little boys, and since there has been no trial I guess I have to assume Bin Ladin's innocent. In the face of overwhelming evidence, intelligent people make a decision on what to believe based on what they know to be true.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bin Ladin*

He's admit to being a terrorist though!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He's admit to being a terrorist though!


but jackson and simpson are innocent?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Innocent*

No, Jackson was a guy trying to live a childhood that he was deprived of and Simpson was proved guilty in civil court!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> No, Jackson was a guy trying to live a childhood that he was deprived of and Simpson was proved guilty in civil court!


A person can't be found guilty in civil court. And you seriously dont' think Jackson messed with any of those kids?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kids*

Aren't we getting off topic, not that I enforce that thing?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Aren't we getting off topic, not that I enforce that thing?


Alright back on topic. Unless you're dim, you know Overeem used steroids.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dim*

Then call me names but I don't believe Overeem takes roids!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Then call me names but I don't believe Overeem takes roids!


Well then you're even dumber than I thought.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dumber*

I try to think that everyone on this forum has a level of respect, but you obviously lack that more that I do common sense!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

i really lol when I read y'all 2 comments thnx for entertainment.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Well then you're even dumber than I thought.


C'mon Rocky, lets stay away from the insults please.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rival*

Thank you for supporting me!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Okie dokie, back on topic now, then.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Topic*

So is anyone going to agree or disagree that Fedor is the best cause I'm still of the opinion that Fedor is the best!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So is anyone going to agree or disagree that Fedor is the best cause I'm still of the opinion that Fedor is the best!


You can not answer this question properly right now!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Properly*

What do you mean?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It's all speculation right now..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor is the best.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*The best*

Well that's pretty well agreed on, so are we going to close this cause this conversation isn't going anywhere!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The thread will die on its own, most do.

I don't really like closing threads unless it's really needed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Closing threads*

What is one example of closing a thread?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> What is one example of closing a thread?


That's a question for a new thread entitled "What makes a thread get closed?" or something along those lines.

Feel free to make one.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and close the thread, looking back, it's like 3 pages of either insults, or other staff saying to keep it on topic, and now it's about why people close threads.

So, to answer your question Kant, this is an example.


----------

